# Horse Behaviour?



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm doing a behaviour assignment on the behaviour differences between a wild and captive horse. I was just wondering if anyone would be able to give me any help? I've never had a horse and google isn't being too helpful.

I just basically need to know the behaviour in the wild vs the behaviour in captivity concerning food, social status and reproduction and possible reasons for there being a difference.

I'd be grateful for any help!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Horses - The Natural Horse and Unnatural Behaviour

A tough assignment, especially if you know nothing about horses. This might help you, though maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you so much! That was so useful, i've pretty much got all of it done now!


----------



## Mad4Pets (Sep 27, 2011)

One thing that was always repeated to me at uni was stereotypical behaviour in captive horses. A stabled horse cannot always carry out natural social and eating habits, which can often cause them to carry out "undesired" behaviours. 
I could babble on for ages about it, but I won't lol. Good luck with your assignment . Feel free to PM me if you need any help.


----------

